# Does anyone know how to demux mpeg files?



## alexachucarro (Dec 29, 2002)

To Moderators: Sorry the How-To section was locked to me?!!

To Nice People:

I took about 8 MPEG tracks of my JetBoating experience in New Zealand on my Digital Camera. DSC-P5 if you need to know. I want to Put all the clips together and make a little montage, but I can't turn the files into anything.

Does anyone know of a program that actually works where I can turn a Muxed MPEG1 file into a DV Stream?

I'd love some help.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## profx (Dec 30, 2002)

bump,

PLEAAAASE someone help!!  I want to know this as well!


----------



## ksv (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *To Moderators: Sorry the How-To section was locked to me?!!
> *



You should only post in the howto section if you already know a solution to a common problem, so you posted this thread right 
If someone comes up with a solution here, I'll move it.


----------



## Dehuti (Dec 30, 2002)

Yes, the answer is simple - QuickTime PRO lets you convert MPG to DV stream, then you can easely edit them with iMovie. Other way - past your clips into FInal Cut Pro and export it to DV Stream. As you see there are two difficulties - you have to have QT Pro, or FCP.


----------



## btoneill (Dec 31, 2002)

Not to mention that if you're doing any iMovie stuff you should have QT Pro, as it allows you to convert things like mp3's to aif so you can import them as soundtracks into iMovie. Otherwise you have to do things like burn the mp3's to an audio cd, then import the songs from the audio cd into iMovie, QT Pro makes it so much easier.

Brian


----------



## sailor (Jan 3, 2003)

Make your iMovie ready, export it as an iDVD track (quicktime highest quality), and convert it into an SVCD image, and burn it using Roxio Toast.
Look fot the freeware programs and tools ffmpegX, vlc and mpeg2enc!
http://mjpeg.sourceforge.net/MacOS/
and
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/8988
and
http://www.videolan.org/


----------



## alexachucarro (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dehuti _
> *Yes, the answer is simple - QuickTime PRO lets you convert MPG to DV stream, then you can easely edit them with iMovie. Other way - past your clips into FInal Cut Pro and export it to DV Stream. As you see there are two difficulties - you have to have QT Pro, or FCP. *



If the audio track is muxed (mine is) then the DV file has lovely video but no sound.

I'm still waiting for someone to give me a solution!!!


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 7, 2003)

Sounds like a bug.  
QT Pro does have the ability to 'extract' a track into a seperate QT file.  You could extract the muxed-file's sound into a different movie, save it, then try importing it into iMovie and manually resync it (a pain in the neck, but possibly effective).   THEN export the iMovie to DV.

If that doesn't work, you could play the muxed file and capture it's audio using the shareware utility 'audio hijack' - and again try to merge the audio by importing & resyncing in iMovie.

Good luck


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 7, 2003)

There is a app that does that, might be for classic, i haven't used it in a long time. I can't think of the name though. Try SoundApp PPC, I think that exports from a mpeg even though it's for audio. I did it a few times. I will subscribe to this thread and as soon as i find out i will let you know. You will need to put the video and audio together agian. Check out QTMutator, that sounds familiar, but it's not the one i had in mind


----------



## pcouture (Jan 14, 2003)

Go to Version Tracker .

Search for a program called Merger. It's freeware!!!

It's one of the best kept secrets out there!

You can use it to join the segments, at which point you could then use the other posters' suggestion to export the joined clip to DV Stream using QT Pro.

I hope this helps. Let me know!!!

Cheers!


----------



## koko256 (May 12, 2010)

For the thread corresponding to the subject of this thread (which is more about remux than demux), see here: http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-system-mac-software/273592-how-do-you-unmux-mpeg-file.html


----------

